

F.C.C. to Change Program That Connects Schools to High-Speed Internet Service - digital55
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/02/05/f-c-c-to-change-program-that-connects-schools-to-high-speed-internet-service/?module=BlogPost-Title&version=Blog%20Main&contentCollection=Technology&action=Click&pgtype=Blogs&region=Body

======
transfire
Instead of raising taxes how about promoting real broadband competition! Most
places have basically one choice for decent broadband service --and that cable
or phone company knows it.

